# Warren Farm Rally



## LadyJ

Hi All

Numbers are gaining slowly for Warren Farm  

Would those of you coming for the week be interested in a meeting at the Beachcomber Inn for the carvery meal on the Wednesday lunch time, if so post on here and I will see if I can arrange a few tables for our use the price is £6.95 per adult & £4.50 for children( I have asked for a discount on a block booking but they haven't got back to me yet :lol: ) although it is very good value at the original price.

For those of you that intend participating of the evening entertainment here is a list of what is on that week.

Mon 14th Lynn Sweet - Entertaining Female Vocalist
Tue 15th Kylie & Co - Dazzling Tribute to Kylie Minouge
Wed 16th Impromptu - Zany Comedy Duo
Thur 17th Darren & Vicky - The Resident Entertainers
Fri 18th Union Gap - "Young girl record"
Sat 19th Stillyano - 4 Peice Lively Party Band & Jaydee Female Solo Artist
Sun 20th Jay Mcgee - Top Comedy Night


If anymore of you would like to join us at Warren please add yours names to the rally list soon and let me know what dates you require a.s.a.p Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

We have a deal for the Carvery on the Wednesday lunchtime 12.30 at the Beachcomber Inn £6.25 per person but I will need to have your bookings before the rally so if you could either post on here or pm me or reply to my e.mail if you wish to participate with how many meals you require. Please pay me on arrival for this as well as your site fees, separate if possible. 

I will start the list of 

LadyJ 2 meals 
domannhal 2 meals 
wotsit 2 meals 
nomal 2 meals 
oldenstar 2 meals 
oxford-wanderer 2 meals 
coulstock 2 meals 
woofer 2 meals 
daveharry 2 meals
mickric 2 meals 
colliezak 2 meals
pepe 2 meals
bowboy 2 meals
motorhomer2 2 meals
hippypair 2 meals
thedoc 2 meals
preacherned 2 meals
rrusty 2 meals
redsocks 2 meals
clianthus 2 meals
chrisgreen 2 meals
Toddles 2 meals


Jacquie


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Jacquie

Can you had Ann & myself to the list please.

Thank you.


Paul


----------



## Coulstock

*Carvery Meal*

Hi J

Add " Coulstock - 2 meals "

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Bertiebootlace

*copy removed by mods*


----------



## mickric

*warren farm*

Hi Jacquie,

Could you please add Shirley and Mickric to the list, and the carvery on wednesday.

Thanks very much

Mickric


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: warren farm*



mickric said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Could you please add Shirley and Mickric to the list, and the carvery on wednesday.
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> Mickric


Hi Mickric you do not appear to be on the rally list??? if you are coming could you please add yourself to the list and let me know what days you require. Thanks

Warren Farm Rally

Jacquie


----------



## mickric

Hi Lady,

Sorry for that last message my computer had crashed, we would like to stay from the 14th to 20th as I have to work on the 21st and would like electric hook up please. Shirley and I will be accompanied by our three beardie collies and we would like to book for the carvery on wednesday.

Kind regrards

Mickric


----------



## LadyJ

mickric said:


> Hi Lady,
> 
> Sorry for that last message my computer had crashed, we would like to stay from the 14th to 20th as I have to work on the 21st and would like electric hook up please. Shirley and I will be accompanied by our three beardie collies and we would like to book for the carvery on wednesday.
> 
> Kind regrards
> 
> Mickric


Thank you mickric but you still haven't added yourself to the rally list :roll: just click on the Warren Farm rally, then click on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally" that will add you to the list.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore want to join us Wednesday Lunch time for the Carvery please shout up as I have to let them know sometime before the rally. Thanks


There is still plenty of room for a few more on the rally I can ask for more pitches  


Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose

Looks good to us too Jacquie!! Have to talk Paul into the meal, will get back to you if succesful!! :roll: Ana x


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore for the Carvery???


Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> Anymore for the Carvery???
> 
> Jacquie


Hello Jackie

Please put us down as a long a there is a veggie option for George

Thanks

Motorhomer2


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Elizabeth

There are plenty of vegetables to choose from but not an actual veggie meat dish I will have George's meat if he doesn't want it :lol: he can have my veggies :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

*warren farm*

Hi Jaquie,
Have sent you a pm,please confirm us on your lists.
Regards Terry.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Terry

Jacquies away at the Southport rally at the moment but I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Warren Farm and want to to join us for the Carvery then get adding your names to the rally list and let me know a.s.a.p how many nights you require and how many meals.



Jacquie


----------



## rrusty

Hi Jacquie, put us down for 2 thanks.

Rusty

PS how is your long range weather forecast seeing as you got the weather sorted last year, the pro"s cant get it right.


----------



## LadyJ

Shhhhh Graeme don't mention weather just keep all your digits crossed for dry :lol: we have had reasonable weather the last 3 years there so we can but hope :lol: 



Anymore coming?????


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Do any more of you on the rally list require the Wednesday Carvery if so please shout up as I have to let the site know well in advance of the rally.

Any more coming we still have room for a few more.

Please when you have added your name to the list will you pm or e.mail me with the dates you require a.s.a.p. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz

slightly ot but surprised eating at beachcomber, we tried few months back never seen staff so quick to run out pub and point out no motorhome sign on car park, would nt let us park even tho we were trying to eat.


----------



## LadyJ

gnscloz said:


> slightly ot but surprised eating at beachcomber, we tried few months back never seen staff so quick to run out pub and point out no motorhome sign on car park, would nt let us park even tho we were trying to eat.


We are rallying on Warren Farm who also own The Beachcomber Inn. I am sure if you had asked to speak to the boss you would have been made welcome we always have been.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do still have a couple of places left on this rally if any more of you would like to join us at Warren Farm but please be quick adding your name to the rally list and letting me know what dates you require and if you want to attend the Carvery meal.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

The Carvery meal list is growing somewhat  we now have 62 for dinner on Wednesday they being

LadyJ 2 meals
domannhal 2 meals
wotsit 2 meals
nomal 2 meals
oldenstar 2 meals
oxford-wanderer 2 meals
coulstock 2 meals
woofer 2 meals
daveharry 2 meals
mickric 2 meals
colliezak 2 meals
pepe 2 meals
bowboy 2 meals
motorhomer2 2 meals
hippypair 2 meals
thedoc 2 meals
preacherned 2 meals
rrusty 2 meals
redsocks 2 meals
clianthus 2 meals
chrisgreen 2 meals
Toddles 2 meals 
Spacerunner 2 meals
gnscloz 2 meals
Kandb 2 meals
breeze67 2 meals
marionandrob 2 meals
EddieS 2 meals
Nedley 2 meals
locovan 2 meal
Zeberdee 2 meals
Bartsville 2 meals

If I have missed anybody out that wants a carvery can you please shout now as I shall be booking them next week. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Have managed to get a few more pitches if anymore of you want to join us at Warren Farm.

Carvery Lunch has now been ordered  but I am sure if anybody wanted to order a meal it could be arranged :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

gnscloz said:


> slightly ot but surprised eating at beachcomber, we tried few months back never seen staff so quick to run out pub and point out no motorhome sign on car park, would nt let us park even tho we were trying to eat.


 {offtopic}​
Opposite the campsite is a very large late arrivals area complete with EHU's.

You could have parked there and charged up your batteries at the same time! :wink: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Now I think I can get more space for this rally but as we have the Global next weekend and then Shepton I would like to close the bookings by next Wednesday so if any more of you are thinking of coming could you please add yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p and let me know the dates you require and if you want the carvery. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

Hi Jacquie
Did my reply to your p.m. regarding the carvery go astray as we don't seem to be on the list!

Would like to come too if there is still room

Marion


----------



## LadyJ

marionandrob said:


> Hi Jacquie
> Did my reply to your p.m. regarding the carvery go astray as we don't seem to be on the list!
> 
> Would like to come too if there is still room
> 
> Marion


Hi Marion

Never got a pm 8O but I will add you to the list now Thanks for shouting up

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

Cheers


----------



## LadyJ

Could Nedley please add themselves to the rally list and let me know what dates they require. Thanks

Warren Farm Rally 

EDIT gosh that was quick well done:lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do have 4 places left for this rally if any more of you want to come but please be quick adding your names and letting me know the dates you require and if you want the carvery.


Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Hi there Jackie I have booked and I would like to book the meal for 2 as well please no playing this time My McMillian Nurse has said it will be Ok
All the dates 14/21


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mavis 

Glad to see you are joining us at Warren  I will make sure Jen is on her best behaviour and does not lead you astray again :lol: 

Are you bringing your nurse with you is he tall dark and handsome
:lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## locovan

No Jacquie you cant have my nurse.
Jen lead m astray I have already got the drink in and ready Im going to Party Party party Im so excited :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hurrah! So glad you're coming to Warren Farm, Mavis.

Looking forward to seeing you there 

Gerald


----------



## locovan

Oh I tried to sneak in and you dont miss a trick do you-- go back to you painting :wink: and your carpentry :lol:


----------



## locovan

Its to late to book with you but we will be at the Shepton Mallet Motorhome show on the Saturday as we are meeting Gorman there.
We will keep popping round to see you.
Mavis


----------



## chrisgreen

look out mavis is comeing.

it will be great to see you mavis&ray,does ray do any fishing?


cheers chris


----------



## locovan

Oh no Ray doesnt and I have just given all my rods away.
Is that what you do at Warren Farm I will have a bit of string and a safety pin will that do.
How many places left now Lady J


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> How many places left now Lady J


Only two from the 50 reserved - >> LINK <<

See who else is coming too: >> LINK <<

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mavis

You can still book for Shepton they have extended the dead line to 3rd September and Gorman on the list gal :lol: 



Only 2 places left now but be quick if you want them

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

whoops just seen this will do it now


----------



## zulu

Hi Jacquie
We added our name to the Warren Farm Rally provisional list and were
hoping to join you after Shepton Mallet, unfortunately a call from the hospital concerning scan results has made us cancel both events.
Perhaps another time.

Thanks
James.


----------



## LadyJ

zulu said:


> Hi Jacquie
> We added our name to the Warren Farm Rally provisional list and were
> hoping to join you after Shepton Mallet, unfortunately a call from the hospital concerning scan results has made us cancel both events.
> Perhaps another time.
> 
> Thanks
> James.


Ok James I will take you off the rally list thanks for letting me know.

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

Sorry again, but we will have to cancel Shepton Mallet and Brean sands, as Michaels foot does not seem to be getting any better, and we don't want to deny others a pitch if they want one at the last minute. It's going to be too long a drive for us at the moment, but we are still hoping to get to the Lincoln show as it's nearer to us and a week later.


----------



## LadyJ

domannhal said:


> Sorry again, but we will have to cancel Shepton Mallet and Brean sands, as Michaels foot does not seem to be getting any better, and we don't want to deny others a pitch if they want one at the last minute. It's going to be too long a drive for us at the moment, but we are still hoping to get to the Lincoln show as it's nearer to us and a week later.


Ok Ann thanks for letting me know I will take you off the rally list now

Jacquie


----------



## EddieS

*Warren Farm - Shepton Mallet*

Hi Jacquie

We are on the list for Warren Farm. Origonally we were not going to the show at Shepton, however we may now be free Sunday and may well attend Shepton Mallet. If we turn up on the Sunday, will the Show organisers let us stay the night, or do we need to book in advance?

Also is there a list of attendees going to the carvery at the Beach comber,I just wanted to make sure we were on the list?

Eddie and Sylvia


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jac

I've booked, and sent you a PM as promised.  

Shall look forward to seeing you again, and a number of others we just met at the Global . . . which (incidentally) we thoroughly enjoyed in spite of not being "rally types". :lol: 

I think you may be well on the way to converting us. 8O :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Warren Farm - Shepton Mallet*



EddieS said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> We are on the list for Warren Farm. Origonally we were not going to the show at Shepton, however we may now be free Sunday and may well attend Shepton Mallet. If we turn up on the Sunday, will the Show organisers let us stay the night, or do we need to book in advance?
> 
> Also is there a list of attendees going to the carvery at the Beach comber,I just wanted to make sure we were on the list?
> 
> Eddie and Sylvia


Hi Eddie

I am sure Stone Leisure will not turn you away :lol: if you just turn up and pay on the gate.

Yes you are on the list for Warren Carvery 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> I've booked, and sent you a PM as promised.
> 
> Shall look forward to seeing you again, and a number of others we just met at the Global . . . which (incidentally) we thoroughly enjoyed in spite of not being "rally types". :lol:
> 
> I think you may be well on the way to converting us. 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Great Dave look forward to seeing you and Sian there oh and Gracie

Jacquie


----------



## bartsville

Hi Jackie

Can you put Karen and I (Bartsville) down for the meal please. I have just confirmed we will be attending

Barrie


----------



## LadyJ

bartsville said:


> Hi Jackie
> 
> Can you put Karen and I (Bartsville) down for the meal please. I have just confirmed we will be attending
> 
> Barrie


Hi Barrie

Can you please let me know the dates you require or are you coming for the full 7 nights?

I will add you to the Carvery list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

The Carvery meal list is growing somewhat, glad i'm not cooking:lol: we now have 64 for dinner on Wednesday they being

LadyJ 2 meals
wotsit 2 meals
nomal 2 meals
oldenstar 2 meals
oxford-wanderer 2 meals
coulstock 2 meals
woofer 2 meals
daveharry 2 meals
mickric 2 meals
colliezak 2 meals
pepe 2 meals
bowboy 2 meals
motorhomer2 2 meals
hippypair 2 meals
thedoc 2 meals
preacherned 2 meals
rrusty 2 meals
redsocks 2 meals
clianthus 2 meals
chrisgreen 2 meals
Toddles 2 meals
Spacerunner 2 meals
gnscloz 2 meals
Kandb 2 meals
breeze67 2 meals
marionandrob 2 meals
EddieS 2 meals
Nedley 2 meals
locovan 2 meal
Zeberdee 2 meals
Bartsville 2 meals
havingfun 2 meals

If I have missed anybody out that wants a carvery can you please shout now . Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 1 place left now for Warren does anybody want it?? if so be quick as im closing it on Sunday.



Jacquie


----------



## rrusty

Hi Jacquie, do you know if we are in the same field as last year.

Thanks
Rusty


----------



## LadyJ

rrusty said:


> Hi Jacquie, do you know if we are in the same field as last year.
> 
> Thanks
> Rusty


Hi Greame

Yes as far as I know we will be in Field 3 same as last year.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Nobody want the last place then?????????


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Last place now gone unless we have any cancellations the rally is now full.

pm me if you want to be added on the short list for any cancellations.



Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose

Jacquie, loved the Global rally but still suffering re my broken ribs!!  :roll:  Have decided that falling down stairs is not a good thing! 
Still coming to Warren Farm but only for the Friday and Saturday. Ana x


----------



## LadyJ

GypsyRose said:


> Jacquie, loved the Global rally but still suffering re my broken ribs!!  :roll:  Have decided that falling down stairs is not a good thing!
> Still coming to Warren Farm but only for the Friday and Saturday. Ana x


Ok Ana have altered your nights to 2 now hope your ribs are better soon XX

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just in case anymore of you would like to attend this rally I have upped the number to 55 so get and add your names a.s.a.p if you are coming and let me know the dates you require and if you want to attend the Carvery.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Re Wednesday Lunch Time Carvery could you all please meet us in the Pirates Cove at the Beachcomber Inn at 12.30pm.

Its the kids section of the Beachcomber and we will hopefully have it to ourselves, I did ask for the Cabaret Bar but unfortunately that is being used for a conference. I have informed them we will converge like locusts and they will have the knives sharpened ready for us :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

Hi jaquie
Sorry to say we have had to change our plans and will not now be able to attend this rally.  
We will have to go straight home after the Shepton show as our cat sitting arrangements for the follow on rally have now fallen through.

See you at Shepton on Thursday

marion


----------



## locovan

marionandrob said:


> Hi jaquie
> Sorry to say we have had to change our plans and will not now be able to attend this rally.
> We will have to go straight home after the Shepton show as our cat sitting arrangements for the follow on rally have now fallen through.
> 
> See you at Shepton on Thursday
> 
> marion


Bring the cat with you --I have often seen cats on leads while away Louis seems to think they have been tied down to make it easier for him to catch :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Marion

As Mavis says bring the cat with you we had 2 cats at the Global Rally last week both survived it :lol: our old cat used to love it at Warren.

See you at Shepton

Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock

Does the "arrival not before 2pm" rule still apply ??


Harry


----------



## Zebedee

I think so Harry.

When I spoke to Jac about it she said she will not be able too get there before then.

No probs though. There are loads of good pubs nearby if you arrive a bit too early . . . I'll meet you for a refresher!!    

Dave


----------



## gaspode

Coulstock said:


> Does the "arrival not before 2pm" rule still apply ??
> 
> Harry


It certainly does apply Harry.

Don't forget that Jac has to clear the loose ends up at Shepton on Monday morning, then drive across to Brean (collecting the next weeks groceries on the way) and be in place before anyone arrives.

I suspect that early arrivals may not be very popular. :wink:

Like Zeb says, a chill out and pub lunch would be a good plan.


----------



## locovan

Which pub is it then boys :wink:


----------



## gnscloz

locovan said:


> Which pub is it then boys :wink:


needs to have big car park to hold 50 m/hs


----------



## locovan

gnscloz said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which pub is it then boys :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> needs to have big car park to hold 50 m/hs
Click to expand...

SHHHH dont tell everyone just us :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Yes the 2pm rule definately applies as there is another rally on the field till Monday morning and as Ken says I have to get from Shepton to Brean as the rally marshal at Shepton cannot leave untill the last van has gone I doubt if we will get away much before 12pm.

Once I get to Warren I will have all the paper work to sort out as well hopefully before you all descend on me :roll: 

There is a pub just past the site called the Brean Down Inn with a large car park they also do nice meals there.

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

LadyJ said:


> Hi Marion
> 
> As Mavis says bring the cat with you we had 2 cats at the Global Rally last week both survived it :lol: our old cat used to love it at Warren.
> 
> See you at Shepton
> 
> Jacquie


Would love to but unfortunately he hates moving vehicles to the extent that we can only just get him 2 miles to the vet without sedating him
Loves his cat carrier but as soon as you start the vehicle engine he starts to howl and try to claw his way out.
He will come in the van when it is parked on the drive but if you start the engine he's out the door like greased lightning.


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Marion I will remove you from Warren Farm


Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock

J

Ok - Brean Down Inn - know where it is - we'll wait up there till you get your act together    - shouldn't be a problem - about an hour Shepton to Brean 

Harry & Pat


----------



## locovan

Coulstock said:


> J
> 
> Ok - Brean Down Inn - know where it is - we'll wait up there till you get your act together    - shouldn't be a problem - about an hour Shepton to Brean
> 
> Harry & Pat


I will get the pints set up Harry :lol: ccasion5:


----------



## Coulstock

Good one Mavis - mines a pint of Rioja ! (you should be familiar with that from Benidorm) - Pat will stick to OJ

Harry


----------



## Zebedee

I'll have a glass of lemonade please Mavis.

I have no vices you see!! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

I'd better not - we still have to drive to the site and pitch up  

Gerald


----------



## locovan

Ok boys --Im making a list. :wink:


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> I'd better not - we still have to drive to the site and pitch up
> 
> Gerald


You can take yours with you then and drink it later :roll: .


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> You can take yours with you then and drink it later :roll: .


  Good thinking!

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

geraldandannie said:


> Good thinking!
> Gerald


Don't you mean "Good drinking" Gerald. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to it - and I'll get you a pint of Creme de Menthe for your cheek Mavis. You haven't even been invited and it's a "_lads only_" gathering. 8O :roll:

We could make an exception though . . . I suppose!! :? :? :wink:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

http://www.ketban360.com/youtube/video/bHZaFbwUHkc/Connie-Francis-Where-The-Boys-Are-1961.html


----------



## Zebedee

Morning Mavis

Couldn't reply last night as the forum went down - for us anyway!

Never did like Connie Francis.

It was Petula Clark for me when I were but a lad! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Never met her unfortunately, as I wanted to see if she really meant >> this <<.

Dave 8O 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Sorry Jac for going off the rails.   

It's that Mavis woman again . . . leading me astray!!

Dave


----------



## chrisgreen

gaspode said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "arrival not before 2pm" rule still apply ??
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does apply Harry.
> 
> Don't forget that Jac has to clear the loose ends up at Shepton on Monday morning, then drive across to Brean (collecting the next weeks groceries on the way) and be in place before anyone arrives.
> 
> I suspect that early arrivals may not be very popular. :wink:
> 
> Like Zeb says, a chill out and pub lunch would be a good plan.
Click to expand...

oh dear
thats me on the nauty step then,as im arriving this saturday.

cheers
chris


----------



## locovan

Trust you to get there first--- always the controversial one :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Can you please when arriving at Warren make your way to field 3 after 2pm, if there is not a sign out directions are.

Past reception, past the shop, go over the little bridge and turn right, straight on to the end turn left, you should now be in field 3 MHF banner will be out side my van please stop here.

Look forward to seeing you all soon.


My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 in case you get lost or are not coming


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

*warren farm rally*

Hi Jaquie,
Sorry that we had to cancel at the last minute,but as I told John on the phone,we have problems with the dogs health.

We hope you all have a good week.

Regards Terry.


----------



## locovan

at Warren Farm --isnt it strange we talk all the time on the forum and yet now we are here we dont know our cyber friends---hi cyber friends.
8)


----------



## gnscloz

exactly, where are you mavis? where,s van parked? and zebedee,


----------



## locovan

Oh hi
Im opposite Ken Gaspode I dont know where Zeb is I havent met him yet.


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> Oh hi
> Im opposite Ken Gaspode I dont know where Zeb is I havent met him yet.


Zeb is opposite me hiding :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Coo-wee!

Zeb is opposite Jac and John, and I'm on the other side of the fence from gnscloz (and down a bit).

Nice site. Dodgy wifi 

Gerald


----------



## 96706

Definate case of having Forum names displayed in Windscreen methinks :idea:


----------



## geraldandannie

**** said:


> Definate case of having Forum names displayed in Windscreen methinks :idea:


Some of us do :wink:

Or at least, in side windows (windscreen covered by silver screen) 

Gerald


----------



## moblee

I have my name in both side windows & in the rear lounge window I also wear a badge with my Avatar on it & I fly a mhf pendant from a flagpole you can't miss me :!: 
Well you wouldn't if I was there :roll: :lol:


----------



## Coulstock

I'm across the fence and behind 'Pepe' - my names on the bonnet but when I made up flyer a year ago I didn't think to make the font really big - so if your sight is failing - you'll never spot me - but its a lovely whiter than white Rapido 741F - can I show you my roof ??

I'm also conveniently close to a fresh & waste water point.


----------



## Pollydoodle

perhaps we should all wear stickers with our user names on :lol: 

Just think of me doing much needed housework right now :roll: 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## marionandrob

What's the weather like down there?
We had to change our plans and head off home after Shepton as our cat sitter very inconsiderately decided to go to mexico for a holiday!

Here on the "Essex sunshine coast" ( well Chelmsford really) it seems to have turned into monsoon season - raining so hard we cannot see the village church 2 miles away across the fields.

marion


----------



## LadyJ

Dry and windy on the West side Marion with a bit of sun now and then.



Jacquie


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> Coo-wee!
> 
> Zeb is opposite Jac and John, and I'm on the other side of the fence from gnscloz (and down a bit).
> 
> Nice site. Dodgy wifi
> 
> Gerald


Wifi is great and free and good --met Zeb today a lovely man and Mrs Zeb is a lovely lady.
the sun is shinning and we have had a super walk in Brean were there is a great Camping shop although small it has lots of goodies.
live music tonight although at the moment I can here Ken practicing on the banjo --or is that the wind blowing some cans about :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

locovan said:


> . . . met Zeb today a lovely man and Mrs Zeb is a lovely lady.


Great to meet you too Mavis. You and Ray are not so bad either. :wink:  

Shall not show your post to Mrs Zeb though, or it will be 50p to say "Good morning" to her!! 8O 8O



locovan said:


> . . . live music tonight although at the moment I can here Ken practicing on the banjo --or is that the wind blowing some cans about :wink:


He's pretty good on the banjo I have to admit, though I have heard it said that a true gentleman is one who *can *play, but *doesn't*!! :wink: :wink:

He's stopped now - just after a cushion came sailing out of the window of his van. She missed, but it was close!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## camallison

We will be coming onto site Friday as will my daughter + 4 grandkids (Warren Farm is a regular for us) .... do you want us to discretely park elsewhere? :roll: 

Colin


----------



## Zebedee

You can have our pitch Colin - we have to leave on Friday.

Dave


----------



## camallison

So, I look for the coiled spring in the grass?  

Are you people in a special rally field of your own, or just spread around the site?

I will remember to put a MHF sticker on the windscreen.

Colin


----------



## Zebedee

Suggest you send Jac a PM and she will be able to advise you.

I don't know what the arrangements will be if you have not booked for the rally. I'm sure there won't be a problem as there are other campers right next to our section, and plenty of spaces there at the moment.

May fill up for the weekend though!

Dave


----------



## camallison

From memory, we are usually in field 4 or 5 - you are in field 3 I think. Not too far off and we can always walk through with Maisie, our chocolate lab, and the grandkids.


----------



## Tinyk

Look forward to seeing you all on Friday afternoon when we get along, some of us have had to work this week LOL

Make sure you dont use all the wifi up 

Hope you get some good weather this week and with any luck a little sunshine will be left for the weekend.


----------



## Zebedee

Tinyk said:


> Look forward to seeing you all on Friday afternoon when we get along, some of us have had to work this week LOL
> 
> Make sure you dont use all the wifi up
> 
> Hope you get some good weather this week and with any luck a little sunshine will be left for the weekend.


We think of you constantly Tiny . . . . honest!!  

The WiFi is very hit and miss - it's going quite well at the moment but will suddenly crawl again in a minute I expect. :roll:

No sunshine today. Saving it for you weekenders! Hope you appreciate our generosity!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

camallison said:


> From memory, we are usually in field 4 or 5 - you are in field 3 I think. Not too far off and we can always walk through with Maisie, our chocolate lab, and the grandkids.


Chocolate lab?! That sounds almost as tasty as jelly babies....yummy! :lol:

Think we got a market in the dog field tomorrow, if its like the last one here it should be good, just watch where you are putting ya feet!!


----------



## geraldandannie

We'll be gone on Friday too 

Field 3 is where we are. Very windy still, although no rain (we've had dark grey clouds all around us today, but nothing falling from them).

Nice site  

Gerald


----------



## camallison

Yes - the wind - if you don't suffer from wind burn whilst at Warren Farm, then you might just be sandblasted - depends on wind direction.

Excellent site though isn't it.

Enjoy your carvery lunch today all - some of us have to work! Off into London for 2 days and then raring to come down to Warren Farm Friday.

Look out for us - Burstner T605 (like a Solano) and a Burstner Argos 747 - big beast for the 4 tinies!

Colin


----------



## Coulstock

I met another couple of members yesterday for the first time. I met 'oldenstar' and we had a conversation about the futility of attempting to put up a windbreak in this weather. Shortly after he left one of the windbreak poles broke down at the shiny metal pointy end- so its gone back in its bag for return to the Camping International store in Horsham where I bought it on Monday afternoon. !!

I also met 'colliezack' and we had a conversation about why the grasscutter turns up after you've pitched on site and whether he's trying to play some game as to how close he can get to your power cable without you screaming STOP.

I also called to Gerald & Annie (at least I think it was them) that I hoped they enjoyed their hike to Brean Down - but they called back they were taking the bus - not what I'd envisaged.

Looking forward to lunch

Harry


----------



## gnscloz

hi all at warren farm rally
nice meal at carvery finished off with a game of bingo, all be it with dodgy calling, only "joking" thanks to all that organised it very appreciated. finally met few of the folks, mhf,s one and only mavis and ray, you look well mavis must be the glorious sunshine we,re having? met mr & mrs zebeddee, nice chatting to you, followed by a chat with gerald aka geraldandannie, as well as tinaeden, my first mhf meet at malvern, plus others who in my ignorance never got your usernames sorry  
wind dropping down a bit now and forecast is good for weekend , so we,ve all got chance to meet. 
mark and helen


----------



## geraldandannie

Coulstock said:


> I also called to Gerald & Annie (at least I think it was them) that I hoped they enjoyed their hike to Brean Down - but they called back they were taking the bus - not what I'd envisaged.


As we discussed at the bar this afternoon, 'twas other peoples, not us. It was really good to meet you at last.



gnscloz said:


> followed by a chat with gerald aka geraldandannie


It was nice to chat to you too, Mark. Sorry my wayward dog nicked your dog's bone  A swift beating (not a Swift beating) later, and I was able to return it to its rightful owner.

If the weather's OK, we should be heading out behind the campsite, across the river, past the marina to Uphill. Or maybe across Bleadon Level, where I see on the map there's a pub :wink: It all depends on being able to find the right path :? If we're not back by teatime, send a search party 

Gerald


----------



## Coulstock

*Warren Rally*

A nice carvery lunch in convivial company (Locovan) - spoiled only by abject failure to win anything at the bingo - listening to Pepe calling I was put in mind of Cyril Fletcher (on the Esther Rantzen show) doing his West Country accent - no offense Pepe - you did a sterling job in trying circumstances.

So thanks to Lady J for her , as usual, excellent organisation.

We bumped into Oxford_Wanderer at the market in the morning. We'd not seen them since Southsea (Hogmanay) - they made me thoroughly envious with their tales of 6 weeks in France this summer.

Met Gerald at the bar in the afternoon (of GeraldandAnnie) and realised my mistake of the day before - but in defense he doesn't look anything like his avatar.

Harry


----------



## locovan

We have just got back from a bus ride into Weston and saw the burnt out pier which they are rebuilding also the new Sea Defence that they are spending masses of money on.
Met a man who was sweeping the roads--he spoke to Louis because he carries his bags in a Westham wallet attached to his lead--and he was telling us he came from Essex and the weather has been so bad this summer on the west coast that he thinks he will go back home.
We had a great chat about lots of subjects.
Sat in the sunshine with an icecream.
Back home Ray is crashed out with the dog catching up on their sleep.
:roll: men :roll:


----------



## oldenstar

Yup-Great here isn't it?

Apart from the (very) prevailing wind, which meant that we put up our new (to us) awning on Monday (thanks very much for the help Mark aka gnscloz), and took it down again several worried minutes later.

Never mind, forecast is low wind tomorrow so just may try the Fiamma 45 with the newly Shepton bought magic flimsy windscreens attached.

You are right about Gerald-much younger in the flesh than his heavily disguised avatar pic (must be a passport photo).

Met lots of the friendly folk (Coulstock, Wotsit and many others) but managed to miss tokkalosh who has already left, and am sure to get to grips with the others soon.

Wherefore art thou Zebedee and Locovan? I am lurking around the bottom line of vans, 'neath the Hymer with ugly topbox, so will try to see all before Monday.

Many thanks to Jacquie and Clianthus and respective hubbys for all their hard work which is much appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Coulstock

Much better weather - we'll exercise our bus passes and get into Weston today.

I'll mooch along the line later tody to view Oldenstars awning + additional bits - I think I may be winning the (domestic) discussion on expenditure to have a Fiamma awning retro - fitted.


----------



## Spacerunner

We just had a robin visit us in the 'van!

It just hopped around chirping, Bryn Dog was quite fascinated with it.

Pity it had been eating blackberries and poohed on the clean duvet cover


----------



## Tinyk

Just packing the last bits now, then waiting on Daughter to get home from school, shower and were off.

Its times like this I'm glad I only live 45 miles away, been a hard day at work and the last thing I would have fancied is a 3-4 hour drive in Friday night traffic.

Sunshine seems to have vanished, ahh well so long as it don't rain ill be happy.

cya in a bit

Kev


----------



## Zebedee

Anyone recognise these characters??

Ten feet getting a quick wash - whether they needed it or not!! 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Well if some plonker hadn't thrown the ball in the sea I wouldn't have had to retrieve it :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

LadyJ said:


> Well if some plonker hadn't thrown the ball in the sea I wouldn't have had to retrieve it :roll:
> 
> Jacquie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, we're back home now after an 8 hour chug (via Ikea :roll: ).

Firstly, apologies for not saying goodbye to everyone this morning. Most of the campsite had yet to appear when we left, and we thought it might be a bit rude to knock on doors.

Firstly, many many thanks to the rally staff, and Jacquie especially, for organising this lovely rally. People had said how great it was to follow on from Shepton to Brean, and this being our 4th Shepton Rally with MHF, it was our first time of being able to go on. Everyone had said what a great rally it was, and we can confirm that. Beautiful site, huge pitches, great dog walks, and lovely MHF people. We'll definitely be coming back.

It was lovely to meet and chat to so many people I've either met in person before, or 'met' via the forum. Annie and I had some lovely chats to some really nice people.



oldenstar said:


> You are right about Gerald-much younger in the flesh than his heavily disguised avatar pic (must be a passport photo).


Might I suggest that you make an appointment at an optician at your earliest convenience? But thank you anyway :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

The M5 was absolutely solid around Bristol, but we saw the warnings in time and went around it. (Junction 15 to beyond Junction 20)

It looked like simple traffic density, and anyone leaving tomorrow may hit a similar log jam as there seemed to be a heck of a lot of caravans, motorhomes, and loaded-up cars heading in both directions. A garage bloke I spoke to (North of Bristol) said that from his observations it's because so many people are waiting for a good weather forecast, then coming out in droves for the weekend.

Great rally, thoroughly enjoyed by us three - especially Grace!

Thanks again to Jac, and John (_who I suspect gets mercilessly bullied into helping,_ 8O :lol: :lol: ) for all their hard work and organisation - plus anyone else who was involved. These things don't just happen by themselves, so thanks to all concerned.  

Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle

Back home now in deepest Dorset. A very watery sun here so I hope it is better in Brean.

A big 'Thank you' to Jacquie, John, Ken & Jenny for organsing the rally. :lol: It was nice to meet some MHF folk - even if we didnt get to put names to faces! :roll:


----------



## Sundial

*Brean Rally*

 Thanks to Jacquie and John and everyone who made our short stay such a good one. The cream tea was delicious - great idea - pity about the change in temperature. Thanks to all those who voiced their support - they know who they are - much appreciated. Sorry we did not manage to say goodbye to everyone we had talked to, but we will catch up next time.

Sundial


----------



## chrisgreen

had a great week at the rally,at a great site.
A big 'Thank you' to Jacquie, John, Ken & Jenny for organising the rally.

posted some pics in here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=109691

cheers chris


----------



## locovan

Well its my last night here at Warren farm and we have had a brill time.
We move on to Bassingstoke Canel tomorrow so in case the signal is bad from there I just wanted to thank all my Cyber friends for their company and for all the good wishes for the onward fight I continue next week.
I have really enjoyed the break from all medical bits and this was just what the doctor ordered, sun, sea and great company. I will remember the night of Union Gap forever. :wink: 

Thanks to Lady J and John and Ken and Jen for all the hard work that these rallies take to bring together.


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Big Thank You*

As always a big thank you for the organising of this annual event.

I can't believe we went seven days without any rain ... even got somewhat sunburnt on the weekend.

Thank You


----------



## thedoc

Back home now after a wonderful month touring around the South West. First time we've been to Warren Farm and we weren't disappointed .... lovely site, a bit breezy at times, but had such a good few days break. Thanks to Jacquie & John for organizing us all, ably assisted by Jenny and Ken and thanks to all those who made it such a fun time (won't name names, but you know who you are !!)

Andy & Kevin


----------



## havingfun

*warren farm rally*

hi,and thanks to jaquie and john,and gen and ken,and of course eeverybody else who helped to organise the two rallies,we had a whale of a time,lots of laughs,lots of fun,and the knowledge that if you needed anything,somebody would help.

meet loads of new people,putting faces to usernames [and of course forgetting again,senior moments] ,looking forward to lincoln,and more fun.

thanks again to all,

mags


----------

